# Re-Chip GA16 ECU



## znoj (Jan 31, 2011)

HI guys

Im looking for a DIY thingy, anyone knows how to re chip GA16DE ECU, I have a B13 with GA16 motors, I need to re-chip this one:newbie:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no DIY re-chipping. What would you intend to accomplish with this anyways?


----------



## znoj (Jan 31, 2011)

@chimmike
I need to test GA16DE potential, a friend of mine will be purchasing SR16VE N1 and SR20 VE so my GA16DE would be a further exploration also I need to know if I can cut the rev limit currently rev limit is 7K RPM.. I was wondering if we could DIY for GA16 since we will also be rechipping my friend's EG6 B16 DIY so I pressumed we could also do it in GA16DE


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't compare hondas and nissans. 

First, if you have access to the SR16VE, don't waste your time on the GA16.

And how do you expect to get any power beyond 7,000rpm with stock cams? Motor will just fall on it's face. The GA's potential has been researched and realized many times over by now. There is simply no DIY chipping you can do on that ECU, and it won't make any performance difference without heavy massaging elsewhere.


----------



## znoj (Jan 31, 2011)

can I used SR61VE N1 Cams and ECU or SR20VE ECU and Cams for GA16DE?just wondering if it will fit


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nope. SR and GA motors are totally different. Again, these are not hondas where parts are interchangeable.


----------

